# Excel Security Query



## robertma (Nov 25, 2005)

Hi,

When opening a spreadsheet (Excel 2003) that is password protected, the password box appears as normal but within the box it says that the spreadsheet is reserved by a user.

I've looked for this users name within the properties of the worksheet but can't find anything, also the message appears when opening the worksheet on the actual users PC.

Any ideas how to remove this?

Thanks for your help


----------



## ReeKorl (Mar 25, 2005)

That sounds like you've password protected the workbook from modification but not reading - in that box, is there a button you can click which says "_Read Only_"? 

If so, you need to open the workbook using the correct password, and then click *Tools -> Options* then remove any password in the "_Password to Modify_" section, and instead put it in the "_Password to Open_" section and click OK (you'll need to retype the password after clicking OK).

Of course, this is assuming you want the file protected from opening and not just modification. If you want it available to read by anyone, but need a password to modify it, then I don't think there's a way to remove the "_Reserved by x_" message.


----------

